
Mysterious rise in emissions of ozone-damaging chemical - sndean
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-44138984
======
Bucephalus355
China is lying about their emissions, not surprising since they are also lying
about their GDP. A paper released a few days ago by the University of Chicago
says they are overstating their GDP by 30% per YEAR. Stopping global warming
never had a chance...

